

Like a Segway, but cool and cheap - Retric
http://www.gizmag.com/powerbocking/12337/

======
Retric

      Run at 25 MPH  (check)
      Jump over cars. (check)
      Cheap @ USD$269 (check)
      Looks like you are doing something hard (check)
    

Just add a motor for the lazy and assisted balancing system and I think we
have a winner.

~~~
TrevorJ
I wonder if you could use some kind of gyro system on your torso to provide
front-to back stability?

Hmm....

------
sophacles
Woah! My birthday is at the end of august, and for the first time ever I know
what I want and it's only July.

------
johnyzee
Everything about it is cool, but you still look like a huge dork running on
it. (Except, possibly, if you are doing back flips or jumping a car).

------
TrevorJ
I want to get these, however I can't get over the feeling that you'd be
seconds away from snapping a leg at any given moment. Hmm.

------
jacquesm
cheep = cheap ...

------
clistctrl
looks like a good way to get to work

